# Dell Inspiron 8200 and Alsa

## swingarm

Anybody got this to work?  If yes, how?

Kent

----------

## dj-submerge

Yes it works fine on my dell 8200

Just follow the Desktop guide but used snd-intel8x0 instead of snd-emu10k1

good luck

marc

----------

## swingarm

Yes, I did do that.  The problem was when I tried to run amixer, via the Desktop Guide,  it gave me this error:

amixer: Mixer attach default error: No such file or directory

Kent

----------

## jezza

I had no problem with the Intel8x10 alsa driver on the 8200.  I believe you may not have the alsa utilities which is why it can't find the amixer.  Perhaps its not in your path, try searching for its location.

Also there is another way to adjust the mixer settings, via the ncurses based program alsamixer. 

Good Luck,

Jeremy.

----------

## swingarm

OK, I got the amixer problem fixed but when intializing the snd-intel8x0 driver on bootup it never gets the [ok], it locks up solid.  If I don't make entries for snd-intel8x0 in modules.autoload and aliases it boots up fine and I can 'modprobe snd-intel8x0' from the command line successfully.  Another side question, does Freeamp work with Alsa?  I can't emerge Xmms because of a Gnome 2.0 conflict.

----------

